# My Soap Making Adventures (February)



## NancyRogers (Feb 25, 2011)

Hubby and his friends have decided that they really like my soaps, so I've been scrambling to get some manly and gender neutral soaps made to restock.   I never thought my biggest soap fans would be men.  

Anyhoo, this first one is NG Blue Sugar with NG Vanilla Stabilizer.  I've decided to keep the manly soap simple because they don't seem to like textured tops (boo boring men    )






This is NG Australian Bamboo Grass.  Wonderful clean scent.  Both sexes would probably like it.  






NG Paradise Reef.  It's a lot more fruity than I expected.  Not sure I like the FO much.  We'll see what the men think.






And then, the beer soap.  This is Bert's Redwood & Cedar.  I love this FO.  Very woodsy and it works well with the scent from the beer.






Another beer soap with a blend of EOs.  I used Lime, Lemon, Litsea, Sage, Rosemary, Patch and Anise.  I like the blend and it compliments the beer scent also.






And a couple of girly soaps with fun tops because I wanted to play.  The first is Peak's White Lily & Amber with a textured top and the second is Bert's Lemon Biscotti Pie with NG Vanilla Stabilizer (at first I thought the VS wouldn't work because it was dark tan when I poured, then it went hot pink!  What in the world would you do with hot pink lemon soap?  But it all faded and turned out to be almost what I was hoping for) and a ploopy top.  I used cream as part of the liquid in these.  Can't wait to try them.


----------



## danny p (Feb 25, 2011)

those are all great.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the tops but all of them look great!


----------



## TaoJonz (Feb 25, 2011)

FABulous!  Love them all!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful soaps!


----------



## Leelalee (Feb 25, 2011)

This makes me want smell-o-vision!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, even if they are "plain." I think they're great!


----------



## dcornett (Feb 25, 2011)

They look GREAT!! I love them all, but I think the paradise reef is my fav.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice, but I love your blues!


----------



## kaelily (Feb 26, 2011)

they're all great...love the colors of the first three pics!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2011)

Your soaps are awesome, Nancy. I loved your swap soaps, they are some of the best I've tried. We just finished up the Halloween bar a couple of nights ago! Loved it!

All of these are so pretty! I love the look of the Australian Bamboo Grass and the Lemon Biscotti Pie. I bet they smell great.


----------



## KD (Feb 26, 2011)

*men's soaps*

The bamboo is my fave, but I lean toward the paradise reef as well.  It's nice to move away from fruity and flowery every now and then.  Great job on all of them.  Love that "ploopy" word


----------



## dubnica (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice work...as always......


----------



## Bean13 (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh very nice lookin soaps. I made a shampoo bar for my man last night and he complained about the "fancy" top as well. I really like the lemon biscotti.


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 26, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## igbabygirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Like them all, I'm sure the men will really appreciate those bars.  You go girl


----------



## Relle (Feb 26, 2011)

I have to make some manly soaps as well and dh doesn't like the gloppy tops either. Plain and simple seems to be the way to go.

Relle.


----------



## ministeph (Feb 26, 2011)

I think they look great, even without the 'fancy' tops!  pftt.. men.  next time I'll just run over the soap a bit to give it that manly tire-tread look...


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 27, 2011)

All beautiful :0)


----------



## tomara (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice looking soaps


----------



## MsDee (Feb 27, 2011)

Beautiful Soaps


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!
They look so terrific Nancy!!
I can't possibly choose a fav.
Great job!!


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice!!! Where can I get some of that berts redwood / Cedar? Sounds awesome!


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Jezzy, I got my RW/C at www.bertsheavenscent.com  But she's been having trouble with her supplier and hasn't been able to restock much of anything.  It may be out of stock.      I sure wish she would get this straighted out because she has some FO I adore and need to reorder.


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 28, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> Your soaps are awesome, Nancy. I loved your swap soaps, they are some of the best I've tried. We just finished up the Halloween bar a couple of nights ago! Loved it!



 :shock:   Thank you so much Tasha.  I really appreciate your kind words.  I shall try hard to live up to them.  I'm still enjoying your swap soaps as well.  I have been using little bits of them to make them all last.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 1, 2011)

Those are all lovely Nancy. I've yet to make beer soap. It's on the list and I have a bottle of Guinness hiding somewhere.  :wink:


----------



## TaoJonz (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm loving these...hard to pick a fav!


----------



## turnedlight (Mar 4, 2011)

Ooh they look yummy!


----------



## ToniD (Mar 4, 2011)

Just Beautiful!   I especially like the reef one.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 6, 2011)

Your soaps look amazing!  Love the shades!


----------

